# Kitchen sink rough-in...



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Stick to what works. This isn't something that necessarily requires tape measure precision. If you're stubbing the drain out of the wall, go 12" or so above the floor to allow room for cabinets and room to work. You just don't want to get it too high...That would be tough to deal with. 

If you're coming through the floor, give yourself several inches of offset from the closest sink drain. 

Pop the supply lines through wherever you want. Do what looks good or is easiest for you.


----------

